# Disabled toilets abroad?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife suffers from a progressive memory disorder. Even so, since we got our MH in 2006 we have done 24,000 miles, a lot of it abroad in France, Austria, Italy, Hungary etc. The eminent professor who heads up our local memory clinic thought it was a good idea. Even though Sue is quite capable of forgetting where things are in the MH, she is pretty familiar with it now and hotel rooms can be very difficult to negotiate. (It turned out the prof and his wife are thinking of motorhoming - he was really interested when we first mentioned it.)

When we first got our van, Sue used the facilities on sites providing they didn't make things too hard with strange shower fittings and keypads on the doors, but pretty soon she exclusively used the van facilities.

She now needs help with toileting. Fortunately she has an extraordinary bladder capacity so there's seldom a problem when we're away from the van. Occasionally in the UK we've used disabled toilets but never abroad. However she has recently had a bowel problem which has now gone away but I'm wondering whether anyone else who has dealt with similar issues can tell me how easy they've found it to discover disabled toilets abroad where the person concerned plus carer can gain entry? We have occasionally used restaurant toilets which are sometimes unisex but I'm just wondering what other people's experiences have been.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

hello Phil,
Larger hypermarkets and some supermarkets in France have disabled toilets. There are lots of hypermarkets around big towns and even in larger villages there may be supermarkets with toilets, but you can't rely on this. 
You could try using medical centre toilets, it would be difficult for the staff to say no.
try writing to the tourist board of the area you are ging to visit and ask if they have a list of possible places.
Not an easy question but I hope you get some more answers.
lala


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bumping this. I realise that there's probably a very small group of people who might have relevant experience.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Make sure you carry your RADAR key with you. As far as I can see this will fit in public loos in Spain and France.

(After many years with elderly parents and the same problem I tend to automatically check out any loo I see. )

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Make sure you carry your RADAR key with you. As far as I can see this will fit in public loos in Spain and France.
> 
> G


Not so Griz, the Radar key only works in this country. Germany is pretty good for disabled toilets, especially at tourist spots but they have their own key system. Sometimes a notice will tell you where you can borrow a key. Railway stations can be good places for disabled facilities but I am afraid it is often a difficult problem which is a good reason to have the motorhome close at hand.

The situation is improving but even the able have difficulty finding public loos in many countries and often the only solution is to visit a cafe.

peedee


----------

